
Getting started on simple mathematical approximations - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ElementaryEstimates.html?sa12hn
======
ColinWright
Note to the mods:

I, as the author, have changed the title here because for this audience I
think this title is more expressive. For people who visit the blog directly
the title there is appropriate, but I think this title is better here.

